# Gloves that enable the wearer to control music, phone calls, and/or a GoPro camera?



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a graduate student at the Texas Christian University. As part of a class project, my team and I are performing market research for a local start-up company with a new product in the field of wearable technology. The technology is gloves that enable the wearer to control music, phone calls, and/or a GoPro camera using Bluetooth or WiFi connectivity embedded in the gloves. One of the target markets is snow sports, and the founder is an avid skier. We are interested in using this forum post to get respondents to a survey (administered through Qualtrics.com) that will gauge interest in such a technology.

Please note that, other than this class project, my team and I have no direct affiliation with the company that produces these gloves.

All personal information collected during the survey will be kept anonymous, and any personal information will remain strictly confidential. The survey is completely voluntary, and you'll be free to exit at any time. If there are any questions that you feel uncomfortable answering, you'll be able to skip those questions and move on.

Please access the survey here:

https://tcu.co1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_9v24OiH7laDNLSJ


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

First post college student asking for 5 minutes of our time... First! Take those five minutes and read the forums rules on posting a survey thread....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh boy, such an honor to be part of a "target market"....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MBA_Student said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a graduate student at the Texas Christian University. As part of a class project, my team and I are performing market research for a local start-up company with a new product in the field of wearable technology. The technology is gloves that enable the wearer to control music, phone calls, and/or a GoPro camera using Bluetooth or WiFi connectivity embedded in the gloves. One of the target markets is snow sports, and* the founder is an avid skier*. We are interested in using this forum post to get respondents to a survey (administered through Qualtrics.com) that will gauge interest in such a technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> First post college student asking for 5 minutes of our time... First! Take those five minutes and read the forums rules on posting a survey thread....


I read through the rules of membership, and I didn't see anything stating that surveys were frowned upon... I'm not trying to be a nuisance or advertise. If you don't feel like responding to the survey because it's not worth your time, I fully understand and appreciate that. I'm doing this for academic purposes, and I don't know of any other means to reach such a broad audience of snow sport enthusiasts.

If anyone DOES want information on the maker of the gloves, PM me, and I'd be happy to give that information out privately. Otherwise, I want to avoid the appearance that I'm advertising on their behalf.

Thanks!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MBA_Student said:


> I read through the rules of membership, and I didn't see anything stating that surveys were frowned upon... I'm not trying to be a nuisance or advertise. If you don't feel like responding to the survey because it's not worth your time, I fully understand and appreciate that. I'm doing this for academic purposes, and I don't know of any other means to reach such a broad audience of snow sport enthusiasts.
> 
> If anyone DOES want information on the maker of the gloves, PM me, and I'd be happy to give that information out privately. Otherwise, I want to avoid the appearance that I'm advertising on their behalf.
> 
> Thanks!


Posting Surveys and Advertising


----------



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

Donutz said:


> Posting Surveys and Advertising


Ok, we can go that avenue. Should I remove my post while we work on the introductory video? I've never done a survey, so I didn't realize that forums like this one were targeted so often... Please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, they look something like that... haha


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^yes!^^^


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you get Fred Savage involved?


----------



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

taco tuesday said:


> Can you get Fred Savage involved?


Fred Savage circa 1995? Or Fred Savage 2015? I'll bring it up to the founders. haha


----------



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

We've gone global! I see that I've gotten a bunch of international responses. Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to fill out the survey! I'm always amazed at how far reaching some of these forums are... Also, please don't think that this has to be a simple survey thread. From the responses, there seems to be some interest. Maybe there are even some early adopters amongst you... If you all want to discuss the technology further, please do. I can chime in if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is the video still coming? We still have 60-70 degree temps here in NJ so might as well be entertained in the meantime. Also after he video I will fill out the survey but I do like the idea


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:facepalm1:

Satellite link up to the mothership, wrist guard, bunny basher, milf turkey baster in 1 piece of crap plastic


In your vid intro, please demo...the milf turkey baster


----------



## MBA_Student (Nov 6, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Is the video still coming? We still have 60-70 degree temps here in NJ so might as well be entertained in the meantime. Also after he video I will fill out the survey but I do like the idea


My team and I are part-time MBA students, so we have full-time jobs outside of going to school. Weekends are a bit of a break from work/school. We're talking about ideas for a short intro video, but we won't get to see each other until Mon night. Sorry we couldn't entertain you today! 

Thanks for the feedback! I'll PM you a video of the technology in action in case you want to check it out.


----------

